# moving from AMD 62 x2 (k8) to Intel i7 (core2)

## cz0

Hi, folks!

Yesterday I've bought new system of ASUS P6T Deluxe v2 (Intel X58 / ICH10R) + Intel i7-920 and 6 Gb of Corsair Dominator 1600C8 DDR3 RAM (3 x 2 Gb in triple channel). Running Memtets+ for an hour did not gave me any errors, so, system looks to be stable (hope so).

For last, I think, 4 year I had an AMD 64 x2 system on nForce 4 and my Gentoo is configured for this platform:

```

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

```

So, I want to know, is there is a clean way to recompile all the system for new CPU/platform. I think it possible as I was able to chroot to that system using systemrescuecd and even compile some stuff and run programs.

I'm going to change make.conf to:

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

```

not sure with MAKEOPTS, but kernel detects 8 CPUs. Think, I will run emerge system -e for a couple of times and then try to boot.

Anything else to do?

----------

## DaggyStyle

first make sure you use atleast gcc-4.3.2

second, you need configure your kernel and recompile it before you replace the hardware or else you'll need a rescue disc to chroot into the installation.

then, use the new make.conf option and run emerge -e world.

that might take you up to 2-3 hours.

----------

## EzInKy

I've run k8 compiled code on core2quad and 64bit capable atom processors without any difficulties. A lot of people recommend using "march=native", but I'm still sticking with specific arch flags if for no other reason than to remind me that there may be problems using binary packages between systems.

EDIT: k8 is about as generic amd64 as you can get B-)

----------

## cz0

I have all my new stuff laying on table rackless and old system mounted in case, so, I can connect hard drive and PSU back any time.

My gcc version as actual for amd64 profile (think, it 4.3.4)

The only trouble I have now - is that I can't get 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 detect my hard drive. Think, trouble is in ICH10R bridge (its driver) as it unable to work with SATA. Any ideas how to get it working?

----------

## EzInKy

 *cz0 wrote:*   

> I have all my new stuff laying on table rackless and old system mounted in case, so, I can connect hard drive and PSU back any time.
> 
> My gcc version as actual for amd64 profile (think, it 4.3.4)
> 
> The only trouble I have now - is that I can't get 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 detect my hard drive. Think, trouble is in ICH10R bridge (its driver) as it unable to work with SATA. Any ideas how to get it working?

 

Can you change the sata mode to ahci in your bios? There is a wiki page concerning configuring for the ICH10R here on a Asus P5Q motherboard.

----------

## cz0

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can you change the sata mode to ahci in your bios? There is a wiki page concerning configuring for the ICH10R here on a Asus P5Q motherboard.

 

The thing is that kernel from sytemrescuecd (2.6.29, I think) recognize it 'from the box'. But AHCI was off in the last config I made.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *cz0 wrote:*   

>  *EzInKy wrote:*   
> 
> Can you change the sata mode to ahci in your bios? There is a wiki page concerning configuring for the ICH10R here on a Asus P5Q motherboard. 
> 
> The thing is that kernel from sytemrescuecd (2.6.29, I think) recognize it 'from the box'. But AHCI was off in the last config I made.

 

lspci -k should show you whilst booted into systemrescuecd 

if not, check the page in my sig and paste your lspci -n output there, should tell you what driver you need

----------

## cz0

I switched MB in APCI mode and everything is fine now. My SATA drive detected and work perfect and I have NCQ working now!

Now, I can't get sensors to work, sensors-detect returns me:

```

# sensors-detect 

# sensors-detect revision 5291 (2008-06-23 23:40:46 -0700)

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe  

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,   

unless you know what you're doing.                                

We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

Do you want to probe now? (YES/no):                       

Probing for PCI bus adapters...                           

Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel ICH10

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Module `i2c-i801' already loaded.                   

If you have undetectable or unsupported I2C/SMBus adapters, you can have

them scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

Do you want to load `i2c-dev' now? (YES/no):       

Module loaded successfully.                        

We are now going to do the I2C/SMBus adapter probings. Some chips may

be double detected; we choose the one with the highest confidence    

value in that case.                                                  

If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address,  

you can specify that address to remain unprobed.                     

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x4a                  

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM77'...                No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621/DS1631'...         No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM92'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM76'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Client found at address 0x4b                                  

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM77'...                No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621/DS1631'...         No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6650/MAX6651'...                      No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM92'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM76'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Client found at address 0x50                                  

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)             

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x4a                  

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM77'...                No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621/DS1631'...         No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM92'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM76'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Client found at address 0x4b                                  

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM77'...                No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621/DS1631'...         No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6650/MAX6651'...                      No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM92'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM76'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA I/O ports. We have to

write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe though.

Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any ISA slots!

Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no):

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J' at 0x290...     No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no):

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0xa513

    (logical device B has address 0x290, could be sensors)

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers may also contain

embedded sensors. Do you want to scan for them? (YES/no):

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD K10 thermal sensors...                                  No

Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal and voltage sensors...                       No

Sorry, no sensors were detected.

Either your sensors are not supported, or they are connected to an

I2C or SMBus adapter that is not supported. See doc/FAQ,

doc/lm_sensors-FAQ.html or http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ

(FAQ #4.24.3) for further information.

If you find out what chips are on your board, check

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for driver status.

```

but I have

```

Device Drivers  --->

    <M> I2C support  --->

         I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

             <M> Intel 82801 (ICH)

```

and Winbond chip included;

```

Device Drivers  --->

    <M> Hardware Monitoring support  --->

        <M>   Intel Core (2) Duo/Solo temperature sensor

        <M>   Winbond W83627EHF/EHG/DHG, W83667HG

```

trying ti fix that now..

<M> Intel 82801 (ICH)

----------

## cz0

Just got sensors working. Here is my kernel config:

```

<M> Hardware Monitoring support  --->

  <M>   ASUS ATK0110 ACPI hwmon

  <M>   Intel Core (2) Duo/Solo temperature sensor

```

and lm_sensors-3.1.1 needed.

I wish I can write a article about getting P6T Deluxe v2 to work on gentoo-wiki, but have no clue how to begin a new article  :Sad: 

----------

## EzInKy

 *cz0 wrote:*   

> Just got sensors working. Here is my kernel config:
> 
> ```
> 
> <M> Hardware Monitoring support  --->
> ...

 

Congrats on getting things working. I've never posted a wiki article, but you find instructions here: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Help:Editing

----------

